# Fehlende Gnome-Icons

## Vortex375

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand sagen, in welchem Paket die fehlenden Icons, wie zum Beispiel hier im Pulseaudio-Mixer, enthalten sind?

http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=iconssf5.png

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Vortex

Die Icons sollten in:

```
x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme
```

enthalten sein. Bei mir wurde es als Abhängigkeit von eines der PulseAudio Pakete mit gezogen.

Habe ein KDE Desktop, und die Icons sind bei mir vorhanden.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Vortex375

Das Paket ist bereits installiert. Ebenso sollten alle Abhängigkeiten der Pulseaudio-Pakete drauf sein, da ich ja alles über portage installiert hab.

Schade, in diesem Fall muss der Fehler wohl woanders liegen. Ist eventuell ein falsches Icon-Theme ausgewählt? Wie kann man denn das Gnome/Gtk Icon-Theme ändern?

----------

## lituxer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Wie kann man denn das Gnome/Gtk Icon-Theme ändern?

 

Im Menü unter System-Einstellungen-Erscheinungsbild

----------

## Vortex375

Ähm ja, ich meine natürlich ohne vorher Gnome zu installieren.

Ich hab nur KDE drauf.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Vortex!

K.a. obs hilft, aber mich erinnert das daran das unter Evolution meine Icons mal nicht gingen.

Schau mal hier nach. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Grüße

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ähm ja, ich meine natürlich ohne vorher Gnome zu installieren.
> 
> Ich hab nur KDE drauf.
> ...

 

Ist mit einem Eintrag in der Datei ~/.gtkrc-2.0 möglich, sieht bei mir so aus:

-> gtk-icon-theme-name="Tango"

```

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

include "/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks-Clarity/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

style "user-font" {

        font_name = "Tahoma 10"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"

gtk-font-name="Tahoma 10"

gtk-icon-theme-name="Tango"

include "/home/fabiolla/.gtkrc.mine"

# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT

```

Bei den fehlenden Icons könnte unter Umständen noch die Installation von

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme Abhilfe schaffen, Auszug aus http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Fallback theme for the freedesktop icon theme specification...
> 
> 

 

----------

## Vortex375

```
gtk-icon-theme-name="gnome"
```

der ~/.gtkrc-2.0 hinzuzufügen hat das Problem beseitigt. Vielen Dank.  :Very Happy: 

----------

